# Got a question!



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

*How might a person that is not a partner be considered a partner?*


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe in a parrelel universe where they really are a partner? Maybe a little more detail would help.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

That is the question.

How might a partner that isnt really a partner be considered a partner in the horse buisness.
wether its buying/selling a horse
owning a barn etc?

Its for a thing I am doing for my buisnes management class to get my instructors certfication.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

oh,
maybe a family member that is also in the horse business...?


----------

